

Britain should rise above Russian money and power - lmg643
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/63b13dec-ed3a-11e2-ad6e-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2ZJiLspTt

======
lmg643
I thought this quote was great: "Russia is a state that is effectively run by
its intelligence services. Mr Putin is a former KGB operative. Spies and their
cronies dominate his inner circle. Indeed Russia – which has become Mr
Snowden’s temporary protector – is the perfect illustration of his argument
that a state in thrall to its intelligence services would be a frightening
place."

It's funny how much the US is starting to parallel this, or perhaps already
does (or even exceeds it, and we are just starting to realize it).

We did have one president who was a former director of the CIA, as recently as
1988, and then his son for 8 years.

When we live in the information bubble of US media, we don't think about how
it might look to a foreigner. Kind of like a goldfish not noticing the water
he's swimming in.

